# where is weed line ?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Good report form "Blue Marlana" reports a nice line south of Nipple. Anyone else fished it? if its that big, I'm guessing its still in the area since we've had a bit of SE winds on it. Can anyone confirm the location? Going tomorrow, or Thursday depending on weather. Will report in detail.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Please let us know if you go. If you find the same line I may run out there Saturday or Sunday, it depends on how far it is.


----------

